# Is a 4x4 or AWD a must?



## dafer (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi

We are moving to Toronto end of June and I was researching what car to get.
Is a 4x4 or AWD car a must ?

D


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

dafer said:


> Hi
> 
> We are moving to Toronto end of June and I was researching what car to get.
> Is a 4x4 or AWD car a must ?
> ...


Toronto is not in the mountains and is a large metropolitan city. You do not/will not 
need anything other than a regular car.


----------



## dafer (Apr 15, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Toronto is not in the mountains and is a large metropolitan city. You do not/will not
> need anything other than a regular car.


Thanks for your reply.
We will be staying in Richmond Hill, plus we are an outdoor family. Still no need for one?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

dafer said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> We will be staying in Richmond Hill, plus we are an outdoor family. Still no need for one?


Not in my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

dafer said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> We will be staying in Richmond Hill, plus we are an outdoor family. Still no need for one?


If you plan to drive to the Muskokas or Collingwood area in the winter a lot, since you are an outdoor family, you might consider a 4x4 as both areas can sometimes get a lot of snow and road conditions can be bad. 

I have one (we were a family of 3 at the time I bought it) and it was very useful for packing camping stuff, bikes, skiis, etc., so if you plan on doing a lot of that kind of thing, again, it could be useful.

But otherwise, it's not necessary. The roads are cleared pretty regularly and quickly so road conditions in the city aren't usually an issue.


----------



## dafer (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks Nola.
Another question not sure if you can help me with.
I could not but notice that cars are far more expensive in Camada than in the USA. 
Is it better to buy a car from the US than bring it to Canada? Will I be saving a good amount!?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

dafer said:


> Thanks Nola.
> Another question not sure if you can help me with.
> I could not but notice that cars are far more expensive in Camada than in the USA.
> Is it better to buy a car from the US than bring it to Canada? Will I be saving a good amount!?


Probably, but I think it depends on the car. I know someone who has imported a couple of Porsche Boxters and he said it was a lot cheaper. For a modestly priced car, there may not be much of a saving

To import a car into Canada, you will have to pay the sales tax in whatever province you decide to settle in, then GST, then import duty. Canada has probably the strictest regulations on emissions in the world, so you will also have to make sure it meets the criteria. You can't change it (eg, add a catalytic converter or whatever), it has to be manufactured to meet Canadian specs. Here is a link that will help:

BSF5048 : Importing a Vehicle Into Canada

I hope that helps


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

dafer said:


> Thanks Nola.
> Another question not sure if you can help me with.
> I could not but notice that cars are far more expensive in Camada than in the USA.
> Is it better to buy a car from the US than bring it to Canada? Will I be saving a good amount!?


You can but it's not altogether that simple. You will require to pay duty and taxes on the car at the border and pay to have daylight running lights installed.
You can find more information on the Internet.


----------

